# Pictures of bottles from collection for sale-hopefully!!



## barb2 (Oct 10, 2006)

HI
 Here is my first attempt in getting a couple of pictures to everyone.  My father's pride and joy--the Simon Centenial Bitters Bottle.  Here are a couple of about 40 poisons that I have.  The first is about 2 inches tall, blue, skull and cross bones with two stars-top and bottom- and poison/poison on each side.  The other is about 2 1/2 inches tall, green with Not To Be Taken on the front.  I will start to group the rest of the bottles for sale if this works, let's keep our fingers crossed.  
     I do want everyone to know that this is one of the most painful things that I have had to do in quite some time.  I have dug, collected, and loved these bottles for most of my life.  On family vacations across the United States, I remember my father taking driving breaks when ever he saw a No Dumping Allowed signs so we could go dig.  He also lifted me on to his shoulders to unscrew the insulators by the side of the road.  
    I am a single parent that is trying to save my horse farm, and help my disabled son with medical needs.  I have to do this, so please, please dig deep into your pockets because it is for a really good cause plus there are some rare, really nice bottles that I want GOOD homes for.  
    I also want to thank everyone for all of the info and input because I have only collected, I have never sold before and I really don't know what they are worth.
 Thanks,.
 Barb


----------



## barb2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Here's another one.


----------



## barb2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Here's the third.


----------



## acls (Oct 11, 2006)

Those are some beautiful bottles Barb.  I know it must be hard for you to let them go.

 To all you poison collectors out there- How much should this cobalt poison sell for?  I am not a poison collector, but would like to start a collection up some day.  I am guessing  this is a high dollar one.


----------

